# PDA in my Vizsla 18 months



## TamGlock (12 mo ago)

Hi there 

After further investigating a heart murmur we have been told by a cardiologist that our 18 months old Vizsla needs an operation for PDA.
As you can imagine we are very anxious and wondered if anyone else on this forum has been diagnosed / proceeded with the PDA operation 

thank you


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Wishing for the best outcome!


----------

